# Waterfowl Guns



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

*What gun do you shoot?*​
Single shot10.97%Over and Under10.97%Side by side00.00%Pump4341.75%Gas powered autoloader3735.92%recoil/inertia powered autoloader2120.39%bolt action00.00%


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

What type of gun do you use for your waterfowl hunting?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

wow, you really have this poll thing down anas.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If he's not careful he may get a reputation as the poll master.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Smalls, you beat me to it. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: I am going to satrt a poll on which decoy is better, Bigfoots or GHG, what do ya think smalls????


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Hopefully the new forum location has plenty of room for Polls.. :lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

dj, make sure you include herters! Wouldn't want to hurt fh's feelings after he bought those A-1 top notch fullbodies (which he should still sell to me!). I have big plans for those herters!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

gandergrinder said:


> If he's not careful he may get a reputation as the poll master.


 :rollin:

At least someone is posting something. It's been a little slow around here lately.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Smalls, I am going to break into his garage and steal them and GIVE them to you, I don't ever want to see them again!!!! uke:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

BROWNING!!


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Getting back to the poll guys, I use a pump and will continue to use a pump. A semi auto would be nice but in cold weather I have heard that they have a tendance to jam.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Super Black Eagle 2...Best gun on the market.. No jams just a great gun...
Bandhunter


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

OK, so I'm the poll master. Hey, I've definitely been called worse before. I find them interesting. :run:


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

Browing Gold


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

870 pump, 3 inch, 30 inch barrel with a full choke and raised rib. Great gun, keeps on ticking no matter the weather, dirt or grime.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

super black eagle for me.

:sniper:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

SBE for me aswell


----------



## skunkedagain (Jan 19, 2005)

Benelli nova for me, easy to take apart and will go through anything


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I shoot a corn shucker. :run:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Do you need a gun to shoot waterfowl???  Aren't those the birds that just fly towards you and land in the water/field where you have those replica's sitting? :huh: Couldn't you just use a fishing net or a slingshot for those EASY birds? :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:

Real hunters chase those wiley imports!!! :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Anybody can walk up tp a ditch parrot and shoot it! :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I am leaving my office for the day right now, so I am anticipating a good solid ripping by you waterfowlers..............especially that eye doctor from West Fargo, MN. :wink:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I use an 870 express super mag. Can't beat it for the price.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

qwakwhaker883 said:


> I use an 870 express super mag. Can't beat it for the price.


Oh contrare, you can beat it and smash it and run it over and do whatever you want to do for that price. But you can't find a better gun for that price, or maybe any price for that matter.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

How smart is a pheasant? An animal that can run or fly, chooses neither and gets caught by a dog cannot be very smart. I've seen many dogs catch many pheasants.

How many healthy waterfowl have you seen a dog catch?

Remmi,

We could trade for the weekend. I'll take your dog and you can take my waterfowl equipment. At the end of the weekend we will see how well we both do. I won't even scout for pheasants. :wink:

Oh you pheasant hunters. When will you learn. Upland will always play second fiddle to the grand traditions of waterfowling.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Remmi, I don't know what to say........GG beat me to it!!!!! It's just too easy to kick a ditch chicken and then shoot it!!!! :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

GG, you wouldn't have much luck with Remmi the SUPER WEIM. I have been training her to only point when I am the logical shooter in the group. I am also thinking about training her to retrieve to me when we are alone, but when we are with others I want her to retrieve the birds to them............less back stress for me! :toofunny:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

That's a good idea. If you can figure out how to get the dog to take the birds to other people I want your secrets.

I can't wait to get a dog. :beer:


----------



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

SBEII all the way for me 
But for the money a nova is ahrd to beat .. :sniper:


----------



## Duxbac (Feb 4, 2005)

I used a 870 Wingmaster for 26 years with a Mossberg 500 for a backup never needed it though the 870 never missed a beat, until 1996 when our government confiscated all auto's and pumps. I now use a Browning B25 UO with a B525 as a spare.


----------

